# 2015 Cruze; White LTZ Project



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome! I love those tail lights!


----------



## iverson2169 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! 

Here in Asia, there's options galore for customization. 
I spent an hour on head and tails alone, but ended up trying to decide between the BMW style, and the Benz CLS.
I think they worked out really well.


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome! I likes what you're doing to your nice looking Cruze!!


----------



## iverson2169 (Jan 30, 2016)

Much appreciated. Im just starting of course. Some of you experienced guys/girls on here probably have masterpieces by now


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

iverson2169 said:


> New to the forum (and Cruze ownership).
> 
> I debated several cars (some even far more expensive), but ultimately loved the lines of the Cruze. I ended up buying mine with 1 kilometer on the gauge on January 27th.
> 
> ...


I like it all. It looks quite nice, my favorite part is the color! Haha I'm actually really jealous of the head lights and tail lights.


----------



## iverson2169 (Jan 30, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> I like it all. It looks quite nice, my favorite part is the color! Haha I'm actually really jealous of the head lights and tail lights.


Thanks so much. Are they not available in the states? I haven't lived in the US since i was 20 something (about 15 years ago)... but this type of stuff is all over the place here. I'll keep posting as I go along.

Thanks for all the comments here!


----------



## Marcov223 (Feb 2, 2016)

Whats the part number on your tail lights?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, that looks great. I'm sold on the door sills.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome! Car looks great!


----------



## NiteCruzer (Feb 3, 2016)

I like the door sills, thats going down on my to do list next.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Are the headlight assembly HID built or just looks it, also you got a link for them?


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

I really would love to know where you got those rain guards, Please... I've been trying to look everywhere for a set that covers the back quarter window and I haven't been able to find any. Thank you


----------



## hocdvauto (Sep 12, 2016)

Several models of the car this beautiful Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## thisoneguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Woah loving the mods done to this car. definitely interested in knowing the headlights .


----------

